#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Mijn marrokaanse man is terug naar Marokko en daar weer getrouwd met zijn ex.

## Nabil Ben

Help!
ik heb gisteren gehoord dat mijn man in Marokko weer getrouwd is met zijn ex.
na veel gedoe en zijn scheiding in Marokko, zijn wij in 2015 getrouwd in Nederland.
hij ging weer terug voor zijn inburgeringsexamen en binnen een half jaar mocht hij naar Nederland, happy!
maar het vinden van werk viel tegen en na 6 maanden keerde hij terug, dit zou voor 2 weken zijn.
maar is nu inmiddels een jaar. Ik ben in november nog bij hem geweest en we hebben een hele leuke tijd gehad met goede gesprekken. Ik had echt hoop alles weer op de rit te hebben toen ik terugkeerde naar Marokko.
maar nu is de wereld in een keer anders!!!
wat adviseren jullie mij te doen? Is dit allemaal mogelijk, wat is ons huwelijk waard in deze?

ik heb heel veel vragen!
nabil ben

----------


## Feriel

> Help!
> ik heb gisteren gehoord dat mijn man in Marokko weer getrouwd is met zijn ex.
> na veel gedoe en zijn scheiding in Marokko, zijn wij in 2015 getrouwd in Nederland.
> hij ging weer terug voor zijn inburgeringsexamen en binnen een half jaar mocht hij naar Nederland, happy!
> maar het vinden van werk viel tegen en na 6 maanden keerde hij terug, dit zou voor 2 weken zijn.
> maar is nu inmiddels een jaar. Ik ben in november nog bij hem geweest en we hebben een hele leuke tijd gehad met goede gesprekken. Ik had echt hoop alles weer op de rit te hebben toen ik terugkeerde naar Marokko.
> maar nu is de wereld in een keer anders!!!
> wat adviseren jullie mij te doen? Is dit allemaal mogelijk, wat is ons huwelijk waard in deze?
> 
> ...


Misschien had hij wel een heel verkeerd beeld over het leven hier in Europa. Ik vraag me af met welke intentie jouw man met je is getrouwd. Je weet ook eigenlijk nooit of iemand uit Marokko wel echt voor je gaat, of dat het voor de papieren is. Wat zijn zijn plannen dan nu? Heen en weer reizen?

----------


## Nabil Ben

Hallo Feriel,

hij kende Nederland al van verschillende verblijven hier in Nederland.
naar eigen zeggen was het niet snel kunnen vinden van een baan de reden om terug te gaan.
Het feit dat hij opnieuw getrouwd is in Marokko, maakt de optie van heen en weer reizen of daar gaan wonen onmogelijk.
ik wil scheiden, met pijn hoor. Maar ik zou willen weten of zijn huwelijk daar geoorloofd is, omdat wij nog getrouwd zijn?

----------


## Feriel

> Hallo Feriel,
> 
> hij kende Nederland al van verschillende verblijven hier in Nederland.
> naar eigen zeggen was het niet snel kunnen vinden van een baan de reden om terug te gaan.
> Het feit dat hij opnieuw getrouwd is in Marokko, maakt de optie van heen en weer reizen of daar gaan wonen onmogelijk.
> ik wil scheiden, met pijn hoor. Maar ik zou willen weten of zijn huwelijk daar geoorloofd is, omdat wij nog getrouwd zijn?


Ergens op vakantie zijn of voor een korte periode is niet hetzelfde als langdurig ergens verblijven. Ik denk toch dat hij een vertekend beeld heeft gehad van het leven hier. 

Ik vind het een teken aan de wand dat hij teruggaat naar Marokko omdat hij geen baan heeft kunnen vinden. Wat zegt dat over jouw huwelijk? Was hij wel ooit gescheiden van zijn ex?

----------


## Nabil Ben

Jazeker gescheiden!

MIJN VRAAG IS NU......IS DIT HUWELIJK GEOORLOOFD? OMDAT WIJ NOG GETROUWD ZIJN IN NEDERLAND!
ik ken de marrokaanse wet niet. Men zegt dat hij strafbaar is???

Iemand die hier antwoord op heeft?

----------


## Feriel

Wat heeft het voor een zin om je dit af te vragen, je geeft zelf al aan dat je wil scheiden.

----------


## Nabil Ben

Ik zei, scheiden met pijn. Niet mijn keus, maar wat moet je als hij daar weer getrouwd is...accepteren! Ik ben iemand die als je a zegt ook b en c, ik gooi niet alles weg! 
Maar in deze situatie! Normaal denkende hollander.

ik wil gewoon weten of dit in Marokko allemaal maar zo kan????
schijnbaar kan mij daar niemnd antwoord op geven!

----------


## Jamama

Ik denk dat het zo was. Hij was eerst verblind door de "Europese droom". Hij heeft van tevoren mogelijk met zijn vrouw afgesproken dat hij met je trouwt en hij na 5 jaar van je scheidt en haar laat overkomen. Maar na een aantal maanden ging zij hem misschien missen en is terug gekomen op haar besluit en hij haar. Je verstaat hem niet als hij steeds belde met zogenaamd moeder in Marokko. Mogelijk was zij het. Je moet de mentaliteit begrijpen van sommige mensen daar. Hij mag niet getrouwd( voor de nl wet) zijn om een huwelijk met een Nederlandse vrouw aan te gaan hier. Daar mag je meerdere vrouwen huwen maar moet je ze wel gelijk behandelen en ook in hun levensonderhoud voorzien. Veel vrouwen daar willen eigenlijk ook niet dat een man een tweede vrouw neemt en zetten dat als voorwaarde in hun huwelijkscontract of stemmen met pijn in hun hart of uit hebzucht naar europa hiermee in als de man dat later toch voorstelt. Het is een schande voor hen als de man van hun scheidt en ze weer naar het huis van haar ouders terug moet. Dingen die Nederlanders zich niet meer kunnen voorstellen. Misschien hoopte hij hier geld te verdienen en haar daarmee te onderhouden. Kijk uit. Deze man is niet voor jou. Ik ben bang dat hij je aan het lijntje houdt. Als je nog geen kinderen met hem hebt verbreek de relatie en bedenk hoeveel pijn het zou doen als hij 5 jaar later weggaat bij je en je hun samen tegenkomt in de stad en ze je in je gezicht uitlachen.

----------


## Chawafa

Ik kan je helpen als je wilt stuur me priv bericht

----------

